# Article: How To Handle Criticism



## daparson (Dec 4, 2004)

A monk joined a monastery and took a vow of silence. After the first 10 years, his superior called him in and asked, "Do you have anything to say?" The monk replied, "Food bad." After another 10 years, the monk again had an opportunity to voice his thoughts. He said, "Bed hard." Another 10 years went by and again he was called in before his superior. When asked if he had anything to say, he responded, "I quit." "It doesn't surprise me a bit. You have done nothing but complain ever since you got here."  

John Mason in _You're Born An Original, Don't Die A Copy_, writes, "You can always spot a failure by the way he criticizes success. Those who can - do. Those who can not - criticize. Those who complain about the way the ball bounces are often the ones who dropped it in the first place. If it were not for the doers, the critics would soon be out of business. Envy provides the mud that failures throw at success. Whoever criticizes to you will criticize about you. If someone belittles you, he is only trying to cut you down to his size."  

*So, How Does One Handle The Critics? * 

*One should listen to it & evaluate the merit of it. *Evaluate the merit of the criticism independent of the person: Is the critic accurate? Do they have a legitimate concern? Often this involves time of speculation and prayer. This is why it is good to surround yourself with godly people who can help you with this process. *"Let the wise listen and add to their learning, and let the discerning get guidance-" (Proverbs 1:5 NIV) *

*Secondly, look at the source of the criticism. *What is their intent? Do they have an agenda in mind? Are they chronic complainers*? "Even a child is known by his actions, by whether his conduct is pure and right." (Proverbs **20:11** NIV) * 

*Finally, determine if action should be taken, whether it be a change or an apology. Correction and self-control will lead you through life." (Proverbs 6:23b) * 

*"It is not the critic who counts; not the man who points out how the strong man stumbled or where the doer of deeds could have done them better. The credit belongs to the man who is actually in the arena; whose face is marred by dust and sweat and blood; who strives valiantly, who errs and comes short again and again, because there is no effort without error and shortcoming; who does actually try to do the deed; who knows great enthusiasm, the great devotion and spends himself in a worthy cause; who are the worst, if he fails, at least fails while daring greatly." April 10th, 1899, Theodore Roosevelt *​
Have a great day!
Mark

Click here for the Life Lessons Blog


----------



## Mrs Backlasher (Dec 19, 2004)

AMEN. If you receive no criticism, it means you aren't doing anything. And if you are doing something worthy, "the accuser of the brethren" will show up. And then there are those times when God speaks to us through others to correct our behavior or attitude.

Thank you for that article, Mark. It's right on target!


----------



## TXPalerider (May 21, 2004)

Awesome! Thanks!!


----------

